# E-cig Quick Start Guide



## Derick

Found this on reddit and thought it would be a very good quick start guide for people that are new to ecigs

Reactions: Like 7 | Informative 3


----------



## Andre

Great, thanks Derick. Will make it a sticky. EDIT: Someone already did.


----------

